# September Tarpon fishing trip



## stcow1 (Jul 18, 2017)

First, I'd like to say hello. I'm new to the forum. A friend on another forum suggested I post my question here because you guys are the real experts.

Some of the people at work are wanting to do a offshore tarpon fishing trip on the Texas coast during September but none of us are really clear about a great place to go seeing as we are all freshwater fisherman. Corpus and Rockport were two locations we've thrown around but I wanted to open this up to you guys to get your opinions. Recommendations on where we should go and reputable guides would be awesome. 

Thank you!


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

I would concentrate my efforts towards Galveston if you're in the Houston area. James Plaag, Dana Bailey, Mike Larue, Chris Jamail & Robby Mielsch are all who I would pay money to fish with.


----------



## stcow1 (Jul 18, 2017)

topwatrout1 said:


> I would concentrate my efforts towards Galveston if you're in the Houston area. James Plaag, Dana Bailey, Mike Larue, Chris Jamail & Robby Mielsch are all who I would pay money to fish with.


This is exactly the intel I was looking for. Thank you!


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Add Capt LG Boyd to that list as well.

Drifter


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

topwatrout1 said:


> I would concentrate my efforts towards Galveston if you're in the Houston area. James Plaag, Dana Bailey, Mike Larue, Chris Jamail & Robby Mielsch are all who I would pay money to fish with.


Spot on. Add Chad Wright.


----------

